# Scaffold Safety



## WAGGZ

These guys were working down the road from me this week. They got pissed at me taking a pic. So I told the guy I had a big elevated span to paint next week and I like his set up so I wanted to remember it:jester:. Their walk boards were some 2 x 4's and some OSB. They left this stuff set up like this or worse for about 4 days. They must have good insurance :whistling2:. The OSB was twice as wide as the 2 bys not nailed I was just waiting for someone to flip. This pic may not do it justice but their set up cracked me up every morning.


----------



## eddie

WAGGZ said:


> These guys were working down the road from me this week. They got pissed at me taking a pic. So I told the guy I had a big elevated span to paint next week and I like his set up so I wanted to remember it:jester:. Their walk boards were some 2 x 4's and some OSB. They left this stuff set up like this or worse for about 4 days. They must have good insurance :whistling2:. The OSB was twice as wide as the 2 bys not nailed I was just waiting for someone to flip. This pic may not do it justice but their set up cracked me up every morning.


WOW Health and safety at it's best


----------



## BESMAN

Man....they didn't even lock the 6 foot ladder legs in place.

I used to work for a guy a while back that would set up crap like this even higher up and expect me to go up, I never had an issue with refusing to go up. Some people just don't care for safety.


----------



## CamillusPaints

LOL too funny. Can I use this photo for my new business cards along with my new tag line "I'll get er done no matter the cost"


----------



## WAGGZ

There were either 4 -5 guys there depending on the day. But not a set of molars between the crew.


----------



## johnpaint

I don't even think they need a scofolding for that work.


----------



## Workaholic

johnpaint said:


> I don't even think they need a scofolding for that work.


I got to agree with John, it looks like a simple extension ladder job for that gable to me.


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> I got to agree with John, it looks like a simple extension ladder job for that gable to me.


not if they don't own one.


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> not if they don't own one.


That is true, judging by the picture they don't own enough scaffolding for the job either. 
Of course they could of come up with an extension ladder easy enough and having the tools for the job is a basic requirement I think. 
How would you like to see that set up on the side of your house? The step ladder on the end is not locked into position. 
Maybe they are just used to spraying oil primer all day without a respirator and had not done an outside job in awhile. 

Maybe they should of braced all their step ladders together. :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang

Kinda makes you wonder what the home owner thinks when they see that setup in front of their house. Unless of course they bid the job out on Craig's List....:blink:


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> Kinda makes you wonder what the home owner thinks when they see that setup in front of their house. Unless of course they bid the job out on Craig's List....:blink:


From a HO point of view, I would be worried about my insurance and their competency level


----------



## DarthPainter

I'd be recording it for future Darwin Award Nominations.


----------



## Workaholic

This is a few pic from a thread over at CT.










and another


----------



## WAGGZ

The HO was under their feet every time I drove by. A couple months ago some other guys were redoing the roof of an old church. There was a picture on the front page of the paper talking about what a great job they were doing, the pic was of 2 guys in an boom lift with a 6 foot ladder. They were standing over the top rail, w/o harnesses, 25-30' up. Everyone that saw the paper was just talking about how good the roof was looking.


----------



## DarthPainter

A job we were on was an enormous School with about 4 stories to it with the full exterior scaffolded off. Naturally, no one was wearing any tie offs and everyone just climbed the ladders with tools in their hands, rather than using the lift.

Looks like people are just doing their part to reduce their carbon footprint permanently. I think they deserve some kind of medal.


----------



## daArch

DarthPainter said:


> Looks like people are just doing their part to reduce their carbon footprint permanently. I think they deserve some kind of medal.



Like the Darwin Award ?


----------



## Wolfgang

WAGGZ said:


> The HO was under their feet every time I drove by. A couple months ago some other guys were redoing the roof of an old church. There was a picture on the front page of the paper talking about what a great job they were doing, the pic was of 2 guys in an boom lift with a 6 foot ladder. They were standing over the top rail, w/o harnesses, 25-30' up. Everyone that saw the paper was just talking about how good the roof was looking.


Yeah, and I'm the guy who's knee gives out on the second step of a 4 footer and breaks his leg....:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

WAGGZ said:


> The HO was under their feet every time I drove by. A couple months ago some other guys were redoing the roof of an old church. There was a picture on the front page of the paper talking about what a great job they were doing, the pic was of 2 guys in an boom lift with a 6 foot ladder. They were standing over the top rail, w/o harnesses, 25-30' up. Everyone that saw the paper was just talking about how good the roof was looking.


I guess Osha didnt catch that article. It goes to show you, that the average ho don't have a clue. They probably didnt even ask if they had WC. I can give a 100 bids and maybe 1 or 2 will ask to see my cert. I do show them and explain why it is important to have it.


----------



## Induspray

ewingpainting.net said:


> I guess Osha didnt catch that article. It goes to show you, that the average ho don't have a clue. They probably didnt even ask if they had WC. I can give a 100 bids and maybe 1 or 2 will ask to see my cert. I do show them and explain why it is important to have it.


When I was just starting out in my 20's I knew a guy who had scaffolding set up about 20ft and then put an extension ladder on the top to reach further, the ladder slipped and he fell 40ft down to the concrete to his death. 21 years old and killed by stupidity.


----------



## daArch

Induspray said:


> When I was just starting out in my 20's I knew a guy who had scaffolding set up about 20ft and then put an extension ladder on the top to reach further, the ladder slipped and he fell 40ft down to the concrete to his death. 21 years old and killed by stupidity.


that's what the Darwin Awards are for.


----------



## johnpaint

Wonder what ever happen to Darth V he was only with us for a short while.


----------

